
Love Selenium? It may be cheating on you - tech_reviews
https://hackernoon.com/youve-been-using-selenium-and-are-pretty-happy-with-it-right-8eeac1bc875c
======
PebblesHD
It’s for a number of these reasons that our (internal) testing framework
integrates a number of different technologies, including selenium for
functional tests, but also different products for visual (and content) and
accessibility testing. The results set describes the overall state of the
application in a much more reliable fashion.

